# MTH 4449 and 3977



## colin anderson (Sep 3, 2008)

I have two questions on MTH Gauge One locomotives . 1. is there any more large scale SP Daylight 4449 in the works. 2. Where I can find Union Pacific Challenger 3977 in two-tone gray with yellow striping- with coal tender. the large scale from MTH


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Colin,

MTH's website has a great feature that shows who has what stock of items. If you go there, and do a Product Search, you will find the answers you seek.

Mark


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark is correct, you can check on engine availablitly at http://204.156.4.220/external/productsearch.asp. There are no 4449's out there, but there are 4 places showing the challenger you're looking for.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By colin anderson on 10/08/2008 4:54 PM
I have two questions on MTH Gauge One locomotives . 1. is there any more large scale SP Daylight 4449 in the works. 2. Where I can find Union Pacific Challenger 3977 in two-tone gray with yellow striping- with coal tender. the large scale from MTH 


Ah, NOW I understand the question you put over on the other LS forum. 

If you lived in UK, then yes, there is a dealer here, in fact three, who have a 4449 in stock, as well as the grey Challenger.

Sadly, you have neglected to tell us where you live on the profile.

tac


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 10/15/2008 6:46 AM
Posted By colin anderson on 10/08/2008 4:54 PM
I have two questions on MTH Gauge One locomotives . 1. is there any more large scale SP Daylight 4449 in the works. 2. Where I can find Union Pacific Challenger 3977 in two-tone gray with yellow striping- with coal tender. the large scale from MTH 


Ah, NOW I understand the question you put over on the other LS forum. 

If you lived in UK, then yes, there is a dealer here, in fact three, who have a 4449 in stock, as well as the grey Challenger.

Sadly, you have neglected to tell us where you live on the profile.

tac 



What dealer is that tac? and have just swapped currency symbols and then added some? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif UK prices are crazy....but prices on everything over here is I guess...[sigh]

I could do with a 4449...who'd have thought those colors would go, no denying it's a striking piece...


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Colin, Keep an eye on Ebay as those fine MTH loco's show up from time to time.
Infact just a week or so back a MTH One Gauge S.P. 4449 sold for over $1,000.00 and it was used and had some broken detail parts! Not bad for a engine that had a preorder price of $750.00??
How's that for MTH missing the market as some would think...


----------

